# Wiredhair Griffon



## Dannyboy (Oct 27, 2010)

So i am a little torn on what to do with my 2 year old Griffon. I got the dog with big plans to train her and get out into the mountains a lot. About 6 months after i got her, work got crazy and i have not been able to spend the time with her and training has been near nill. I just don't have the time and i feel bad. What i am getting at here is if someone is looking for a good dog and will train her and use her for her purpose i would be willing to give her to you. I will only give her away to a good home. I am not just looking to get rid of a dog.
If you are interested let me know.
801-787-1248


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

My wife will kill me for asking but send some pics. That said she may get excited as all get out. We have a two year old drahthaar (male) and a 15 year old Brittany. Our drahthaar is going to need a friend soon as our Britt is aging very fast and finds the drahthaar to be a pest. We will have to be putting the Britt down before long. Is she housebroken or spayed? Let us know a bit more about her.


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

Where did you get her?


----------



## goonsquad (Sep 15, 2010)

PM sent, Dannyboy


----------



## Dannyboy (Oct 27, 2010)

I got her from Birddogger here on the forum. I just uploaded some pictures i think. I haven't done that on a reply yet.


----------

